# Inspections on MCS'?



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

I've been reading about how the regular ole BMWs get "Inspections" (eg. I/II/etc)... what are these and do MINIs get the same treatment? I'm at about 23K in about 14 months (model year 2003) and I got the longest warranty/maintance program I could get at the time of purchase. About the only thing my dealer has done for me is one crappy oil change @ 10K. I'd of expected more with such a purchase... am I just not asking the dealer for enough maintance or is this the only thing MCS' get (just an oil change every 10K)?

TedW, Jon, or someone else "in the know" please enlight me! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

does your MCS not show when the next scheduled maintenance is on startup?

Inspection I should be coming soon for you. (I think oilservice is at 10000, and Inspection I is at 25000 or so)


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Well yea, it does.. but I just thought that was used to determine next oil change, not "Inspection."

Is all the information on these inspections and everything documented in the manual or some sort of papers that I have somewhere? I'll go look right now just so I know, but just incase I don't find it when I look.. is it?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't remember; I assume so


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

The service interval goes like this:

Oil change - Inspection I - Oil Change - Inspection II and repeats. 

The interval is approximately 10,000 miles between servicing. Your owner's manual will give you the specifics of what is done at each service.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Alrighty, found all the information. Good deal.. inspection I is in 5525mi. I'll need to get some things fixed.. hopefully it won't cost too much! 

One more question, I was reading that BMWs are eligible for an extended maintance program (6yrs/100K), do MINIs qualify for the upgrade? And since I have the 4yrs/50K will the price only be $995?


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

Check you Service Interval Indicator as it appears upon first startup of your car. Also, RTFM, it'll give you a lot of info.

Seriously though - the SII will let you know exactly how many miles are due until your next scheduled service - either Oil Service or Inspection. And yes, the service schedule is almost the same as a regular BMW - approx 10K for your first oil service or an annual oil change 1 year or more from the delivery date of your vehicle and then approx. 15K miles for every servce afterwards - time not a consideration.


----------

